# Replacing an octagon window



## GreggB (May 29, 2015)

Anyone good with replacing specialty windows? We need to replace this octagon window but I'm not sure what to call it. 

An octagon frame inside (outside is round) with a round divided window. What do we look for?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's a round window trimmed out inside as an octagon and they did a very poor job of it .You can probably buy a new round window in vinyl these days to fit and some round trim to match the inside from vinyl or pvc.Might check out CertainTeed for the trim.


----------



## GreggB (May 29, 2015)

*Thanks*

Hi mako1, thanks. That makes perfect sense. Much appreciated.

Gregg


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Hope it's a standard size and order it with the trim package and extension jambs.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

That would be a challenge to replace that window. I would try to repair it first.


----------



## GreggB (May 29, 2015)

Actually I think I have a relatively easy plan. Once I refinish or rebuild the octagonal frame, I can cut a piece of plywood to fit it and the circular window. I can put nailers in the corners left by the arc of the window and the corner of the rough opening and nail the plywood into place. Then it's a matter of caulking and trim work.

At least that's the theory.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

As Wow was alluding to, you should be able to buy that as a full unit, no customization needed. Only pita part will be the tile and not damaging that. Precise measurement is a must


----------

